# Imagine a city full of furries



## VGmaster9 (Feb 20, 2012)

Imagine being in a city that is fully inhabited by furries and the like. How big could it be? Could it make cities like NYC, London, Paris, and Tokyo look like a hamlet? What kinds of special locations could it have (such as museums, zoos, etc)? What kinds of public transportation could it have? Put in anything else you can think of.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Feb 20, 2012)

> Imagine a city full of furries


Would rather not.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 20, 2012)

...........what.

OP, are you bored, by any chance?


----------



## Zenia (Feb 20, 2012)

Sounds like a stinky, perverted city.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2012)

Dear God.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 20, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> What kinds of special locations could it have (such as museums, zoos, etc)?



omg man it could have like, art galleries and theatres and stadiums all kinds of shit!



VGmaster9 said:


> What kinds of public transportation could it have? Put in anything else you can think of.



buses! omg it could have buses. and trains. and planes. and taxis. and TRAMS omg fuck yes this is amazing

i mean, it's almost like a normal city, but like, there's FURRIES in it

that's just

wow


----------



## Teal (Feb 20, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> *Imagine being in a city that is fully inhabited by furries and the like*.


 No, just no.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 20, 2012)

I would rather shoot myself.


----------



## Teal (Feb 20, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> I would rather shoot myself.


 I'll destroy the city before you do that. :3


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 20, 2012)

So jersey shore with more manchild, smell, and faux fur?


----------



## Carnie (Feb 20, 2012)

I imagine a small city, with high birth rate, low employment, low average income, an even lower iq, and the lowest life expectancy.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Feb 20, 2012)

Why does this thread seem so familiar?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 20, 2012)

The city could have a structure kinda like this, minus the Chinese stuff.



dinosaurdammit said:


> So jersey shore with more manchild, smell, and faux fur?



Nah, more like furries you'd see in a webcomic.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 20, 2012)

I can smell it from here.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Feb 20, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> The city could have a structure kinda like this, minus the Chinese stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, more like furries you'd see in a webcomic.




So pretty much herms, public sex and hyper dick.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 20, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Nah, more like furries you'd see in a webcomic.



Gay rejects with an overly-religious family then?


----------



## Teal (Feb 20, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Nah, more like furries you'd see in a webcomic.


 What webcomic?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 20, 2012)

Now imagine somebody dropping a nuke on it.


----------



## Ariosto (Feb 20, 2012)

Aidy70060 said:


> Gay rejects with an overly-religious family then?



More like nymphomaniac homosexuals in a world where everybody can only think of sex.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 20, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> What webcomic?



Ones such as Las Lindas and (the short-lived) Running Wild. The furries in those are pretty civilized compared to the ones that everybody's talking about.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 20, 2012)

This is the only cure. 

[video=youtube;zsTRxXvQY0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zsTRxXvQY0s[/video]


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 20, 2012)

Suddenly genocidal cleansing doesn't sound so bad.


----------



## Namba (Feb 20, 2012)

City full of furries? Semen everywhere.


----------



## Xenke (Feb 20, 2012)

We will need signs for the dog parks:

"Please only use this if you're a dog owner. A -real- dog owner"

Oh and for the parks:

"No shitting in the grass"


----------



## morphology (Feb 20, 2012)

I would imagine the city to be very damp and sticky, and you'd want to wash your hands after touching anything.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 20, 2012)

Carnie said:


> I imagine a small city, with high AIDS rate, low employment, low average income, an even lower iq, and the lowest life expectancy.



Fixed for truth.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 20, 2012)

Uhhhh...


----------



## NerdyMunk (Feb 20, 2012)

They would make all the buildings would look like shafts. *shudders*


----------



## Attaman (Feb 20, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Ones such as Las Lindas and (the short-lived) Running Wild. The furries in those are pretty civilized compared to the ones that everybody's talking about.


 Las Lindas isn't a good series to use for anything approaching "realistic" social matters. It's about a race of superhuman animal people mega-soldiers who have FTL (but neither use nor share it with anyone), nanotech-AI _hybrids_, super-humans of assorted magnitudes ranging from "olympian" to "oh god it's like a _Dragonball_ character", racism and crime are handwaved to be naturally non-existant and / or low... 

The series isn't popular for its wonderful story or realistic take on anthropomorphic peoples in a society. The three main things people like it for are:
1) Gratuitous fanservice (Consider that the adult bonus comic is the most popular, and that Chalo made about $3,000 USD in a few weeks for a bust chart when another non-Fanservice!artist on the site who was struggling to make ends meet could barely get that amount in months).
2) Hopes of more gratuitous fanservice (consider that someone recently bought a "revenge commission" on FA to get one of LL's characters turned into porn because the artist wasn't making enough for them, and a lot of people complain about the fanservice not coming out fast enough)
3) It's a superhuman anthro series that also features humans and is at a point that pretty much anything from "I'm a Furry Warrior" to "Mad Scientist Furry Super Hero" can be sort-of plausibly crossed over without breaking anything.

Most probably, you aren't going to see any sort of anthropomorphic society develop like that in LL. At the most basic level, you'd be lucky to see two or more anthropomorphic species peacefully living within a stone's throw of each, let alone peacefully with complete lack of social tension or inward violence.


----------



## Gr8fulFox (Feb 21, 2012)

All bad things aside, sounds like a city where I could make some serious money. I mean, seriously, how many furries know how to replace the wax ring on their terlet? Exactly.

Of course, they'd probably just try to pay me in bad art, or some crap like that...


----------



## Commiecomrade (Feb 21, 2012)

Transportation would be impossible; every surface would be sticky.
There'd be great IT service, but no sports teams or hygiene stores.
The power plants would run the city off of butthurt.
The drama pollution would blot out the sun.
The streets would be filled with orgies.

I'm done thinking now.


----------



## Iudicium_86 (Feb 21, 2012)

haha, so much self-hate in here.


----------



## Cyril (Feb 21, 2012)

LizardKing said:


> all kinds of shit!


literally :V


----------



## Ames (Feb 21, 2012)

We wouldn't even have to nuke it, the entire population would die out within a single generation from self-neglect.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Feb 21, 2012)

No thanks, I'd rather watch The Adventures of T-Rex. That show was _the shit_.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 21, 2012)

It'll be like Woodstock . . . but without the pretense of love and peace . . . and it'll never go away. We already have nukes, we really don't need to imagine even worse weapons.


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 21, 2012)

CDC will be all over it, because of the spreading of STDs, diseases from lack of hygiene and messy environment. I can imagine it, Dog cock statues everywhere, every bathroom stall having gloryholes, used diapers everywhere.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 21, 2012)

It'd be like Second Life.


----------



## Pine (Feb 21, 2012)

It'd be like Detroit except that everybody wants to rape you instead of killing you.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 21, 2012)

I was going to go into detail about why this would never work but then I had a moment of self awareness where I realized what I was going to write a serious response to. :c


----------



## Ames (Feb 21, 2012)

Pine said:


> It'd be like Detroit except that everybody wants to rape you instead of killing you.



unpossible

nothing can be as bad as Detroit


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

The different kinds of sports venues it could have is a football stadium, a baseball stadium, a soccer stadium, a basketball arena, an ice hockey arena, a raceway for stock cars (like Daytona), a raceway for open wheel (like Indianapolis), and several others.

Also, it could have a larger version of Coney Island somewhere.


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> The different kinds of sports venues it could have is a football stadium, a baseball stadium, a soccer stadium, a basketball arena, an ice hockey arena, a raceway for stock cars (like Daytona), a raceway for open wheel (like Indianapolis), and several others.
> 
> Also, it could have a larger version of Coney Island somewhere.


This sounds an awful lot like any ordinary modern-day city.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> This sounds an awful lot like any ordinary modern-day city.



Though that is pretty much the point, it would have more things than any other city.


----------



## veeno (Feb 21, 2012)

All i can imagin is the racoon city outbreak with furries.

We nedd to nuke it.

:twisted:


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Feb 21, 2012)

Strangely, I'm not haunted at all by the prospect.

But it does remind me of this other poster who said that if we developed a furry government, we could thrive off one another.
Now THAT made me shiver.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 21, 2012)

I would become a hermit if that ever happens.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

Gibby said:


> It'd be like Second Life.








The only business that'll boom will be the stickily white-washed sex-change services.


----------



## Andy Dingo Wolf (Feb 21, 2012)

OH, GOD NOOOOOO!
If most furries can barely share an appartment or even the floor of an apartment complex, A city would be stretching it. Just think about it.


----------



## Aidy (Feb 21, 2012)

i wonder what the law would be like

because you know, cannibalism is illegal in a lot of places, and rape, and necrophilia etc


----------



## Cain (Feb 21, 2012)

Yeah it'd be absolutely terrible.

/Thread.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2012)

it would smell
i wouldnt live in such a shithole


----------



## JaguarSoul (Feb 21, 2012)

That depends.

Is it a city of friendly/normal furries?

A city of self loathing haters?

Or a city of REAL anthopomorhs?

Id love to live in a city of real anthros, it would be amazing. A city of regular furries sounds fun but will probably get old in maybe a year or so. A city of self loathers = do not want.


----------



## Namba (Feb 21, 2012)

JaguarSoul said:


> That depends.
> 
> Is it a city of friendly/normal furries?
> 
> ...


Think about it. Everything you touch is wet and sticky. Everything.


----------



## Haru_Ray (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a feeling it would start out epic and friendly and amazing. But then it would become normal and end up not being very different than now.

Unless you are talking real life antrhos, then that would be epic on many levels.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Though that is pretty much the point, it would have more things than any other city.



Two questions:

1) Why? What's the point of having "more [stadiums, race tracks, aquariums, etc] than any other city"? The city I live in has like 20 theaters, an art museum, an amphitheater, several colleges, a few football stadiums, a dual purpose Hockey Stadium and Basketball court, a zoo, a shit ton of really good restaurants, an aquarium, an airport, a race track, and a lot of other things that you seem to think never show up in the same city all at once for some reason.
2) Why would this need to be a city inhabited by furries? Most wouldn't appreciate things like a race track or a football stadium and God knows that most would rather bend over than actually do manual labor. So then the question is: how would all this useless bullshit get built in the first place?


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't want to imagine such a place. Such a terrible place


----------



## Dragonfurry (Feb 21, 2012)

The idea sound cool but in reality it is a awful site. Its best not to think about these things.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 21, 2012)

My anus would never be the same.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

Basically, what I'm referring to is based as a fictional world, not real life.


----------



## LizardKing (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Basically, what I'm referring to is based as a fictional world, not real life.



Please list at least 1 detail where a furry city would be fundamentally different from any normal human city

Because all you're saying at the moment is "hurrr it's like a normal city but with furries and maybe there's more things and stuff"


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 21, 2012)

Oh fuck, the art world would be DEAD in that city. Art museums would be full of context-less self-insert OC characters (or drawings of themselves "trying to look cool"). If you thought art hipsters were annoying, replace them with a horde of fucking whiners.

For the rest of the city, I kinda imagine Nar Shadaa. Instead of aliens, its animal people, and instead of some crime lord Hutt family, it's stereotypical basement-dweller furries doing (and weighing) the same.


----------



## oddeofreq (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Imagine being in a city that is fully inhabited by furries and the like. How big could it be? Could it make cities like NYC, London, Paris, and Tokyo look like a hamlet? What kinds of special locations could it have (such as museums, *zoos*, etc)? What kinds of public transportation could it have? Put in anything else you can think of.


what exhibits would be at a zoo in a city full of furries?  maybe different kinds of humans? lol


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> The different kinds of sports venues it could have is a football stadium, a baseball stadium, a soccer stadium, a basketball arena, an ice hockey arena, a raceway for stock cars (like Daytona), a raceway for open wheel (like Indianapolis), and several others.
> 
> Also, it could have a larger version of Coney Island somewhere.


 Is it just that you want _everything_ shoved into one location?



VGmaster9 said:


> Basically, what I'm referring to is based as a fictional world, not real life.


 And what, everyone wears a fursuit or ears all the time?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> And what, everyone wears a fursuit or ears all the time?



They wouldn't be fursuits, more like actual anthro characters. It would be just like this.

Also, it could have a large arcology.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 21, 2012)

So, basically you are suggesting the world in which pretty much all furry stories take place already?
sounds good.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2012)

Luti Kriss said:


> Think about it. Everything you touch is wet and sticky. Everything.



The rate of AIDS, Child and animal abuse would be high... :V


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 21, 2012)

this city would be so hypersexual if everyone here who posted how gross a sexual city would be lived in it :v 
funny thing is the first thing i thought about was the company that would arise, yet everyone else here thought it would be about sex, you guys are all dirty perverts and i'm prolly the least perverted person here :v
you people act like humans are sexual beings who would never touch another person sexually. you guys also seem to not know about the huge prostitution, porn, toy, sex pill, sexvertising (sexualized advertising) and club industry that are well everywhere. you guys either hate on furries too much, or give humans too much credit.
really it would prolly be like las vegas and a huge tourist spot, people would be curious about this and you can't deny it (no not in the sexual way you perverts >.>). also it would be interesting to see what furry oriented companys would come up, clothing stores with pants for tail holes made. prolly a big pool company if it's in hot weather. also it's interaction with other cities would be interesting.
O also one of the big things at the city, depending on the weather, would be some kind of big water park since furrys have fur they would need an entertaining way to cool down, that or it would be need a big body of water, which would also be a good way to attract tourists.


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> They wouldn't be fursuits, more like actual anthro characters. It would be just like this.


OK, I'm glad you clarified this, since you've been referring to them as furries this entire time. For the record, FURRIES are just the people who are into anthros, and anthros are the actual animal-human creature things.

Also, like other people have said, not seeing much of a difference in this city besides "LOLZ FURRIES".


----------



## Rhuedog (Feb 21, 2012)

*WTF??!! *what im wondering is why some of you are dissing on it? then why are you here? 
furthermore i think itd be amazing.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2012)

Rhuedog said:


> *WTF??!! *what im wondering is why some of you are dissing on it? then why are you here?



Because I like banning people. :V


----------



## Smelge (Feb 21, 2012)

oddeofreq said:


> what exhibits would be at a zoo in a city full of furries?  maybe different kinds of humans? lol



This zoo is more "hands-on". Or in. And probably not just hands. Hands if the animals are lucky.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

Rhuedog said:


> *WTF??!! *what im wondering is why some of you are dissing on it? then why are you here?
> furthermore i think itd be amazing.



Because this is the FurAffinity Forums. You should expect everyone here to be a cynical misanthrope who's more than willing to tear each other a new one using rusted jumper cables and derive some sick sexual pleasure from it. I know I do.

But yeah no, we can say something stupid if it is. Because we imagined it and quite frankly found it to be a sticky mess and consequently a sperm bank's wet dream. The idea of a city filled with furries no matter how utopian you make it will devolve into absolute shit as fans of this fandom would undoubtedly turn it into.


----------



## VoidBat (Feb 21, 2012)

A great excuse to run around in a hazmat suit and a backpack filled with tasers.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

oddeofreq said:


> what exhibits would be at a zoo in a city full of furries? maybe different kinds of humans? lol



Simple, entirely fictional animals. Would be kinda like Pokemon, cept most would have any kind of special powers.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Simple, entirely fictional animals. Would be kinda like Pokemon, cept most would have any kind of special powers.



One would ask why these pokemon-esque animals don't use their super powers to wreck shit and say to hell with their fur-covered overlords.


----------



## oliverrook (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> They wouldn't be fursuits, more like actual anthro characters..



You really should change the title to Imagine a city full of ANTHROS.
Furries are just the people who are into anthros (I made that same mistake at one point).
A city full of furries = not so much.
A city full of anthros = very cool possibility.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

Meh, I like to have furry mean the same as anthro, cause the latter sounds kinda generic. I guess the title could be changed to anthros.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 21, 2012)

Heh heh heh, ha ha ha, HA HA HA! eh-hem.
I would manipulate you all soooooo easily by controlling the art traffic, and have you as my minions. I would sit on a lawn-chair on my penthouse apartment patio and watch this city burn itself to the ground. I would be Pimp-Master M.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> Heh heh heh, ha ha ha, HA HA HA! eh-hem.
> I would manipulate you all soooooo easily by controlling the art traffic, and have you as my minions. I would sit on a lawn-chair on my penthouse apartment patio and watch this city burn itself to the ground. I would be Pimp-Master M.



The good thing about a furry city: if you are the Mayor and pass a new law that would effect furrydom, there will be no protests just rapmpant bitching and complaining.


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> They wouldn't be fursuits, more like actual anthro characters. It would be just like this.


 So the setting for most furry webcomics and crap? This thread just got even more pointless.



VGmaster9 said:


> Simple, entirely fictional animals. Would be kinda like Pokemon, cept most would have any kind of special powers.


 Pokemon would not be a good thing to actually exist, in an anthro world or not.



VGmaster9 said:


> Meh, I like to have furry mean the same as anthro, cause the latter sounds kinda generic. I guess the title could be changed to anthros.


 Yeah it should, otherwise people could think you just mean a city full of us weirdos.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The good thing about a furry city: if you are the Mayor and pass a new law that would effect furrydom, there will be no protests just rapmpant bitching and complaining.



I move forward the notion we should pass legislation for the creation of a facist government whose sole ambition will be the oppression of every civilian caught within the confines of our city. 

Dibs on being self-proclaimed Tsar.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> I move forward the notion we should pass legislation for the creation of a facist government whose sole ambition will be the oppression of every civilian caught within the confines of our city.
> 
> Dibs on being self-proclaimed Tsar.



Sure, why not. 
Only if I can lead your secret police.


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> I move forward the notion we should pass legislation for the creation of a facist government whose sole ambition will be the oppression of every civilian caught within the confines of our city.
> 
> Dibs on being self-proclaimed Tsar.


 Can I has position of power? :3


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

Both of you can. So long as I can use the flayed skin of a furry as a cape. 

All funding goes to the Secret Police. Effective use of obscenely high tax money, imo.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Both of you can. So long as I can use the flayed skin of a furry as a cape.
> 
> All funding goes to the Secret Police. Effective use of obscenely high tax money, imo.




Hourly beatings and showers for the unclean.
Seriously. Mandatory Hygiene hour to prevent the civilians from smelling like ass cheese.


----------



## Volkodav (Feb 21, 2012)

i will kill the furry dog men and wer their skins


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 21, 2012)

So... who's gonna be the garbage people?


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 21, 2012)

johnpm995 said:


> So... who's gonna be the garbage people?



You will lead them and make them desiensitized to furry trash.


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 21, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You will lead them and make them desiensitized to furry trash.


Ugh... fine. The things I do for you people. And it better pay well.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 21, 2012)

As head of the mafia, I hereby present Lazykins with this bribe of free "protection".


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

johnpm995 said:


> Ugh... fine. The things I do for you people. And it better pay well.



Do the skulls of the many we will purge from the city suffice?

Mind you the initial payment will be a bit lacking as my throne must be made out of them. It's all for the new world order, you see.


----------



## johnpm995 (Feb 21, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Do the skulls of the many we will purge from the city suffice?


Awesome! I can make a necklace out of them. Or use the skulls to resurrect a demon lord, killing him with my bare hands and stealing his demonic powers to become the most powerful creature who ever lived. One or the other.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 21, 2012)

You know, I think this thread needs to be restarted into a thread about a city of "anthros", cause it really has backfired.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> You know, I think this thread needs to be restarted into a thread about a city of "anthros", cause it really has backfired.



Yeah no, the exact same thing here would happen there. The general idea itself is silly.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> You know, I think this thread needs to be restarted into a thread about a city of "anthros", cause it really has backfired.



I propose that if you still wish to entertain this idea, that you do so by writing a story.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 21, 2012)

A city full of anthros? Sounds like a normal city but with a lot more hair.

The summer sheddings would be a nightmare mess though. I feel sorry for whoever has to clean that up.


----------



## CatWaffles (Feb 21, 2012)

Chaos. Utter chaos.

People will begin a "species" war with gangs rising up to declare their superior race on those they feel are lesser. There will be lots of fighting and often over things like "Who gets to have the Murry purry anus destroyer 2000". Prostitution will rise so high that it will make Bangkok look like disneyland. But at least birth control pills and condom companies will be some of the richest companies in the world (implying they are used). 

Anyway, the government will have to call in the national guard eventually, but unfortunately they will be raped by the high amount of AIDS in the air and other diseases covering every inch of the city. So instead the city will be nuked. THE END.


----------



## Teal (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> You know, I think this thread needs to be restarted into a thread about a city of "anthros", cause it really has backfired.


 But why do you need to make such a thread?


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 21, 2012)

TealMoon said:


> But why do you need to make such a thread?



I'll answer in his stead: Because the chain of responses didn't go in the general direction he intended it to.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Feb 21, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> You know, I think this thread needs to be restarted into a thread about a city of "anthros", cause it really has backfired.


Jeez you guys, I was trying to have a serious talk about the implications of an imaginary city full of animal people, but I guess you're all just too immature to appreciate a good discussion about it. Grow up!


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 21, 2012)

Antonin Scalia said:


> Jeez you guys, I was trying to have a serious talk about the implications of an imaginary city full of animal people, but I guess you're all just too immature to appreciate a good discussion about it. Grow up!



Okay, so let's talk about it seriously. I propose that we discuss the particular city tax laws, then move on to deep analysis of all ordinances, transfer over to the modern building codes necessary, and conclude with the monthly relationship between the council and national transportation department over subsidies of carpooling. Tomorrow we can go over growing infrastructure needs for your average 21st century anthro on the go.

Sounds like something we'd all just _love_ talking about. After this, we can all go do research on the most common font quirks from typewriters made in the 1890s.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 22, 2012)

*This is why I am Tsar dammit. >:V*

In my world the only thing we discuss is how to oppress and destroy each and every last one of the poor dilapidated bastards who were too unlucky to escape my reach before I imposed Martial Law. Fun times for all. And by all I mean me. And my secret police force. And mafia. And tribal cannibals that romp through the streets at night with stone cleavers.

See? I'm playing with the idea of a city full of furfags. And even if they were anthros, I'd still do the same. Now if you excuse me, the lead of the secret police and I must discuss uniform designs and weapon load outs for our facist regime of super anthropomorphic death machines.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 22, 2012)

The OP's posts make my brain hurt and my IQ drop by about 50 points each time.

Lazykins' posts are fucking brilliant. Totally cool with you being Tsar as long as I can be head Engineer for all things involving torture and weapons. >:V


----------



## Elim Garak (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> *This is why I am Tsar dammit. >:V*
> 
> 
> See? I'm playing with the idea of a city full of furfags. And even if they were anthros, I'd still do the same. Now if you excuse me, the lead of the secret police and I must discuss uniform designs and weapon load outs for our facist regime of super anthropomorphic death machines.


The Nazi furs will love you.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 22, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> The Nazi furs will love you.



That's what I'm intending to cater to. :I Because copious amounts of sarcasm is my specialty.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> The Nazi furs will love you.



You mean communist furries. Lazykins isn't mein furher. :V


Lazykins, we must begin project production on Operation "Yiff in Hell".


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> That's what I'm intending to cater to. :I Because copious amounts of sarcasm is my specialty.



I get to be city planner.

I'm envisioning a downtown full of one-way streets that all spirals into itself.

Has any suburban areas ever made hedgemazes for cars?


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 22, 2012)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You mean communist furries. Lazykins isn't mein furher. :V
> 
> 
> Lazykins, we must begin project production on Operation "Yiff in Hell".




THAT WE MUST! ...Please do detail how this operation shall proceed, good sir. And none have ever had hedgemazes for cars, Heimdal. I demand the spiral to descend into the core of this planet so that we may chuck people in for our amusement.

Also I have changed my title to fit in with these rapid changes we are making for the betterment of fur society. I am no longer that guy with the scarf. >:U

We must also come up with a salute. I push forward the notion for our salute being that of the Spaceball's. All in favor?


----------



## Kaamos (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> We must also come up with a salute. I push forward the notion for our salute being that of the Spaceball's. All in favor?



No, this one.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> THAT WE MUST! ...Please do detail how this operation shall proceed, good sir. And none have ever had hedgemazes for cars, Heimdal. I demand the spiral to descend into the core of this planet so that we may chuck people in for our amusement.
> 
> Also I have changed my title to fit in with these rapid changes we are making for the betterment of fur society. I am no longer that guy with the scarf. >:U
> 
> We must also come up with a salute. I push forward the notion for our salute being that of the Spaceball's. All in favor?



I'll just put a pit at the center of the spiral, along with a sign that says "Exiting city". I'll set up the pit so that furs think they are just driving over a small hill, until it's too late.

On the other hand, deception may not even be necessary. Anyone choosing to live in a furry city would probably be expecting to fall in a pit and die. The only different here is that it's setup intentionally, rather than due to furry city worker incompetence.

I vote for Spaceballs salute as well. The national anthem (it's a nation now) should just be random loud mumbling, because furries will butcher it no matter what anyways.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh great, a city where everyone hates each other.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 22, 2012)

think how bad it would on a rainy day when all the canines are wet


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2012)

Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh great, a city where everyone hates each other.



Im more afraid of a city where everyone whines at the slightest problem.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 22, 2012)

Crusader Mike said:


> Im more afraid of a city where everyone whines at the slightest problem.



I thought we were talking about a city full of furies, not bloggers.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> I thought we were talking about a city full of furies, not bloggers.



Someone wasnt here for the cubporn ban :V


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 22, 2012)

That's because nobody ever invites me to bans.


----------



## Ozriel (Feb 22, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> That's because nobody ever invites me to bans.




You aren't cool enough to come to the ban parties. If you bring the booze, we'll let you into the next one.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 22, 2012)

I hope you like pabst. This city better have some good welfare if you want anything more expensive.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 22, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> I hope you like pabst. This city better have some good welfare if you want anything more expensive.



Screw welfare, this is an Oligarchical Dictatorship. I can just import the good stuff and let you do the busywork of transporting it.


----------



## Sar (Feb 22, 2012)

Oh dear god. This is basically like "if furries are real" but they would all be put in the one place. As long as they stay there then I wouldnt mind.



Kaamos said:


> No, this one.


Nah, needs to be more this.



Hakar Kerarmor said:


> Oh great, a city where everyone *rapes* each other *in public.*


Fixed to sound more realistic. Plus it would be as legal.


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Screw welfare, this is an Oligarchical Dictatorship. I can just import the good stuff and let you do the busywork of transporting it.



I prepose a slavery-based welfare system.


----------



## Delta (Feb 22, 2012)

> Imagine a city full of furries


No.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Screw welfare, this is an Oligarchical Dictatorship. I can just import the good stuff and let you do the busywork of transporting it.



Uh uh. If there's to be an oligarchical dictatorship, then I'm to be the illuminati sitting in the shadows pulling strings. And like all good secretive evil-doers, the first order of business is to find an awesome cloak. Can't expect anybody to take your century of tyranny seriously if you don't even dress the part.


----------



## Aetius (Feb 22, 2012)

Lazykins said:


> Screw welfare, this is an Oligarchical Dictatorship. I can just import the good stuff and let you do the busywork of transporting it.



Fuck Oligarchical Dictatorships, Single Party Juche states are much cooler.


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't care what kind of government we have, just so long as they'll sell me guns...I mean...crates of plushies. Yeeaaah. Plushies.


----------



## Armaetus (Feb 22, 2012)

I couldn't imagine the level of drama in a city full of furries.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 22, 2012)

The Police force.
http://oi41.tinypic.com/e62beh.jpg


----------



## The_Mask (Feb 22, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> The Police force.



I rather like Lazykins' Citadel.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 22, 2012)

All those who I deem worthy shall be rewarded.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 22, 2012)

as long is im the cheif constable of the police force, im happy. also mandatory beatings for everyone with 50,000v stun battons.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm quoted in AGNOSCO's signature.

Diplomatic Immunity.


----------



## Semisar (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, there's only 1 furry in my area I know of who makes over 6 figures a year, and most furries I know are either poor, lazy, or kids who haven't moved out to be poor yet, so the city would likely be kinda crappy. Damn, I need to go back to college to be a successful fur.


----------



## Sar (Feb 23, 2012)

The_Mask said:


> I don't care what kind of government we have, just so long as they'll sell me guns...I mean...crates of plushies. Yeeaaah. Plushies.



Plushie guns. They look like plushies and then you press the tail and shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## FiiCoon (Feb 23, 2012)

I would be racist against birds.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 23, 2012)

It would have be be a tyrannical society to keep all you freaks in line. beating, random arrests, and propaganda will be used.
Subjects will carry a bio-metric id at all times and yiffy street orgies will result in the robotic raptor drones being deployed.
Solar powered fully armed predator drones will circle the city at all times, If any "rebel" alliances are established to fight the government cruise missles will be promtly fired though offending parties letterboxes and white phosphrus will be used. 

Fuck i would have so much fun. Obviously a human should be in charge as furries would be a sub-species. maybe i could be lenient and give rewards to certain subjects such as wealth and influence in return for sexual favours.

I AM THE ALL SEEING EYE!!!


----------



## Conker (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm picturing something like Detroit.


----------



## Lazykins (Feb 23, 2012)

Sub-Species? I'm liking this.

As Tsar I deem you all sub-species. So uh... Yeah. I'll be releasing a plague soon. Look out for that.


----------



## triage (Feb 24, 2012)

i can call people sub-human and not get in trouble


----------



## CrazyLee (Feb 24, 2012)

Just tell me where it is so I can fly a B2 armed with nuclear bombs over it...


----------



## Heimdal (Feb 24, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> Just tell me where it is so I can fly a B2 armed with nuclear bombs over it...



It will be located at the anus of the world. They will probably enjoy being bombed a little too much.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Feb 24, 2012)

Conker said:


> I'm picturing something like Detroit.


Oh, come on we're not THAT bad...

...okay we're pretty bad but detroit is not furfag level >:[


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 24, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> Imagine being in a city that is fully inhabited by furries and the like.



*trying*
*still trying...*
Nope. Can't imagine anything other than a city of perverted furfags.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 26, 2012)

LemonJayde said:


> *trying*
> *still trying...*
> Nope. Can't imagine anything other than a city of perverted furfags.



*sigh* Once again, I was reffering the to "furries" as anthros.


----------



## Attaman (Feb 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> *sigh* Once again, I was reffering the to "furries" as anthros.


The thing is, one of their cities wouldn't be different from a Human one outside authorial fiat, and when you invoke authorial fiat you can imagine anything from "Utopia" to "Viletopia" (protip: Don't look up the second on FA). For the most part they keep the same shape as a human, same mindset, etcetera, so there's very little (if any need) for variation.


----------



## Mentova (Feb 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> *sigh* Once again, I was reffering the to "furries" as anthros.



If we're talking a city of anthros how would it be any different than a normal city? The entire point of anthros is applying human characteristics to animals. It would just be a bunch of bipedal animals going about their day to day lives the same as any other boring person. Except they have dog heads I guess.


----------



## LemonJayde (Feb 26, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> *sigh* Once again, I was reffering the to "furries" as anthros.


Well, they ARE still furry, no? And most of the fandom decided to turn anthro/furry perverted, so my statement still stands. I think. Otherwise, I'm fishin' confused.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Feb 27, 2012)

FiiCoon said:


> I would be racist against birds.



Dude, why you gotta be hating on the birds?



Semisar said:


> Well, there's only 1 furry in my area I know of  who makes over 6 figures a year, and most furries I know are either  poor, lazy, or kids who haven't moved out to be poor yet, so the city  would likely be kinda crappy. Damn, I need to go back to college to be a  successful fur.



Just make sure to get a degree that you can actually do something with. >_>


----------



## thehuskyofpower (Feb 27, 2012)

A city full of furries? That would be a good place to open a dry cleaners


----------



## Vega (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm whoring myself out. :V


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 27, 2012)

Im opening a brothel, id make so much fucking money.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 27, 2012)

not really, considering all the places they could get it for free


----------



## AGNOSCO (Feb 27, 2012)

Kitutal said:


> not really, considering all the places they could get it for free


considering in my city furry street orgys are punishable by death via robotic raptor drones.... i think i would make a pretty penny.


----------



## Kanic (Mar 3, 2012)

Said city would have extremely low water bills. Due to furries lack of hygiene


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 3, 2012)

Kanic said:


> Said city would have extremely low water bills. Due to furries lack of hygiene


I would make personal hygiene federal law. furfags who dont shower get made into soylent green.


----------



## Delta Fox (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a feeling Gay sex would be the national sport of this city


----------



## Traven V (Mar 4, 2012)

Mental health field would surely be busy jk O.O . All I can envision is madness but I'm in. Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 6, 2012)

I have the perfect name for this city...



"Nuclear testing range Bravo"


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh great, now we have a city full of radioactive furries with a new radioactive fetish. HOW IS THAT ANY DAMN BETTER?!?!?!

...
Oh, they're sterilized. I guess that's a pretty good improvement.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 6, 2012)

Metalmeerkat said:


> Oh great, now we have a city full of radioactive furries with a new radioactive fetish. HOW IS THAT ANY DAMN BETTER?!?!?!
> 
> ...
> Oh, they're sterilized. I guess that's a pretty good improvement.


oh silly me, that name can be a bit misleading.

rename to "fission bomb testing range bravo". we will be testing planet cracking weapons.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 6, 2012)

You sure about that? Fission is when atoms decay, like in a uranium or plutonium bomb.

You may want to try a fusion bomb, where two atoms combine. Much bigger bang.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 6, 2012)

> You may want to try a fusion bomb, where two atoms combine. Much bigger bang


_

must . . . not . . . make . . . . fusion . . . innuendo joke . . . _


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> You sure about that? Fission is when atoms decay, like in a uranium or plutonium bomb.
> 
> You may want to try a fusion bomb, where two atoms combine. Much bigger bang.


nah, where furries are concerned we need thermonuclear. everything shall burn! >:3


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 6, 2012)

.... you have no idea what a thermonuclear bomb is, do you? Maybe you should stop talking now.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 6, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> .... you have no idea what a thermonuclear bomb is, do you? Maybe you should stop talking now.


yeh maybe i should, but theres no need to be rude sir.


----------



## Metalmeerkat (Mar 6, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> nah, where furries are concerned we need thermonuclear. everything shall burn! >:3



lawl, a thermonuclear weapon is a fusion bomb. 

Old (WWII era) atomic bombs were fission, used uranium or plutonium, and makes small (kiloton) explosions.
Newer (cold war era) thermonuclear bombs were fusion (actually both, but that's another discussion), used hydrogen, and makes large (megaton) explosions. Hence being called H-bombs or hydrogen bombs.
How to remember: Compared to the enormous power of thermonukes, weaker fission bombs seem to just "fizzle" in comparison.


----------



## Machine (Mar 6, 2012)

Nuke all of it. ALL OF IT.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 7, 2012)

Goddammit, every time I see this thread title I just cringe.


----------



## CrazyLee (Mar 7, 2012)

AGNOSCO said:


> theres no need to be rude sir.



WELCOME TO FAF.

 HERE'S YOUR HAND SANITIZER, HERE'S YOUR BRAIN BLEACH.


----------



## Goronian (Mar 13, 2012)

Can I be the leader of the ineffective opposition, that's secretely supported by the government to make it look good? I'm Russian, so that's practically second nature.


----------



## AGNOSCO (Mar 16, 2012)

Goronian said:


> Can I be the leader of the ineffective opposition, that's secretely supported by the government to make it look good? I'm Russian, so that's practically second nature.


pffft that shit already goes on in real life never mind some theoretical furry jizzstained city.

beside i'm fucked if i'm in-charge of the engineering operation that makes a sewer system good enough to handle all that, lizardking can clean the filters at the water treatment plant. that's if the water hasn't already been thickened by the enormous amounts of cum that would flow through the gutters on a daily basis.
even if it was just some awesome virtual reality set up i would still stroll down the street with a machete lopping cunts in half like a boss.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Mar 17, 2012)

CrazyLee said:


> You sure about that? Fission is when atoms decay, like in a uranium or plutonium bomb.
> 
> You may want to try a fusion bomb, where two atoms combine. Much bigger bang.


Maybe the fission refers to the Earth.

Because if there is a furry city on this planet I would want it in two pieces.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 17, 2012)

This city... would make for a very interesting zombie-killing game.
Left Fur Dead.
What species should the Witch be?


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Mar 18, 2012)

But then who would we disturb and creep out with our wacky, wacky ways? Oh yeah, each other.

Yeah, I'm down for nuking the place from orbit.


----------



## Kahoku (Mar 18, 2012)

Wet fur smell, wet fur smell everywhere. Rainy days would be the bane of existence to some, unless you make a new kind of shampoo that helps that sort of thing.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 19, 2012)

Tybis said:


> This city... would make for a very interesting zombie-killing game.
> Left Fur Dead.
> What species should the Witch be?


Wolves. Errything's always wolves in the fandom :V


----------



## LouyieBlu (Mar 20, 2012)

Ya umm that would not end up well, ya I like furries, but having a whole city run by them would lead to many bad things.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 22, 2012)

It's been one of my most lived fanatises. *sigh*

_If only..._


----------



## KarabinerCoyote (Mar 23, 2012)

Each time the television stations must cut to a commercial, a photo of puppies or kittens would be shown with the announcement: _Wee paws for station identification._


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

It'd deserve to get nuked from orbit, it's the only way to make sure.


----------



## Verin Asper (Mar 23, 2012)

imagine the drama
the delicious drama

and also the city always burning due to it being run by furries :V


----------



## CannonFodder (Mar 23, 2012)

Crysix Fousen said:


> imagine the drama
> the delicious drama
> 
> and also the city always burning due to it being run by furries :V


On the plus side imagine how easy it would be to take over through a military coup.  They'd be to busy fucking masturbating to raise a army to defend themselves.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Mar 23, 2012)

CannonFodder said:


> On the plus side imagine how easy it would be to take over through a military coup.  They'd be to busy fucking masturbating to raise a army to defend themselves.



How is that any different from our current military?


----------



## Fenrari (Mar 23, 2012)

The city wouldn't implode from the sheer weight of species tension and canabalism present?


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 24, 2012)

Instead of hot-dog stands, there would be dildo stands. "Would you like oil based lube or water based lube on that sir?"


----------

